# West Harbor, East harbor conditions



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody knows if both harbors are completely open. And if there is any ice left around the ramps.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

physco1973 said:


> Just wondering if anybody knows if both harbors are completely open. And if there is any ice left around the ramps.


Wide open ! didn't check ramps in harbors but csp is open


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Anybody know any water temps in either harbor?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold is my guess lol


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Figured that


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to bass fish there soon doesn't matter if the water is cold and dirty.always some hungry bass to catch there east harbor is awesome !!


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I may head up sunday to east to get into some bass


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to also if so I will be in a red skeeter good luck


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

This will be first trip on the new to me lowe stryker kinda a light tan . Where do u usually launch for east harbor


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

hope to get up that way soon, Puregreen really helped with your tips last year thx again..please let us know what kinda water conditions you come across..


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

avantifishski said:


> hope to get up that way soon, Puregreen really helped with your tips last year thx again..please let us know what kinda water conditions you come across..



Is there a public launch site into East Harbor?

Thanks


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes in the state park. Just follow the signs.


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

hearttxp said:


> Wide open ! didn't check ramps in harbors but csp is open


I was trying to PM you, but you are full. 

Since you have been checking things out lately, what does west harbor look like? I dock at Catawba landing and I was hoping that most everything will be ice free this weekend, so they can start getting the docks in soon. I need to bring the rig back to do the usual spring maintenance before she goes in and I have limited space at home for it. I don't want it to sit around for more than a week, wife and neighbors don't appreciate the sight of it like me and my buddies do lol! I was thinking of maybe picking it up early next week, but thought I would ask if there is any progress being made in the marinas, or if I should wait to get it until next weekend? I'm sure you'll be hearing from me a little more since we are both drifters and dock in the same harbor areas. I'll try to share some reports with you when I get out. Thanks for all of your help!

Joe


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anybody know for sure if you can launch out of the state park ramp? I tryed a couple of years ago & the guys at the park entrance office told me you had to camp there. It is a state park, & I'm sure there are very few camping this time of the year, but I just wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

The east harbor state park ramp is not in the campground it down the road a little ways, I think they charge $7.00. You can launch at mazuriks and make a short run to east, or find a private ramp and pay them. Avanti. hoping to get on them soon got a new to me boat waiting to get her wet


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Tailchaser said:


> Does anybody know for sure if you can launch out of the state park ramp? I tryed a couple of years ago & the guys at the park entrance office told me you had to camp there. It is a state park, & I'm sure there are very few camping this time of the year, but I just wasn't sure. Thanks.


I was told the same thing ! Even though there was not a single person at the campground, they would not budge!!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

To my knowledge unless you are camping their they will not let you launch.. You can pay to launch at Tibbles marine or launch at Mazuriks and just run over..

I think the other "East Harbor" pay launch is the one in West Harbor by the Crabby Joes (or whatever it is called).. Never understood why they called it East Harbor Launch when it is in West Harbor..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's true east harbor launch only for campers I would launch at tibbles with a bass boat mazuriks is not a long ways but if the lake gets rough its far enough to get a real nice butt pucker and tibbles is located mid harbor my favorite place to launch by far


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

outdoorzman said:


> I was trying to PM you, but you are full.
> 
> Since you have been checking things out lately, what does west harbor look like? I dock at Catawba landing and I was hoping that most everything will be ice free this weekend, so they can start getting the docks in soon. I need to bring the rig back to do the usual spring maintenance before she goes in and I have limited space at home for it. I don't want it to sit around for more than a week, wife and neighbors don't appreciate the sight of it like me and my buddies do lol! I was thinking of maybe picking it up early next week, but thought I would ask if there is any progress being made in the marinas, or if I should wait to get it until next weekend? I'm sure you'll be hearing from me a little more since we are both drifters and dock in the same harbor areas. I'll try to share some reports with you when I get out. Thanks for all of your help!
> 
> Joe


Dude go get your ride. By the time it's ready to roll it will be go time.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

The East Harbor state park ramp dumps into west harbor, & you have to go out in the lake, which can get a little hairy on windy days. I have used that to fish West Harbor. I also use the free DNR launch that is almost directly across from East harbor marina & launch. Also like stated if your going to pay for a ramp , you might as well go to Tibbels or Channel Grove. It's right in the prime waters for bass & panfish. I was talking about the ramp that is in the actual camp grounds. We use it for ice fishing & they have a nice parking lot for trailers. It's a damn shame , it cannot be used for fishermen with boats. I don't think there are many people camping, if any,at all in the early spring. I can see it being congested when the summer campers are there.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Who is all goin tomorrow? I think we are leaving Mansfield bout 7


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the lay of the land as far as launching a boat in East Harbor!

In the summer I am hoping to do some fishing for bluegills with my 5 year old son. Anyone interested in pointing us to an area that will keep us busy?

Thank you!


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Was thinking about going tommorow if anybody can update the Harbor conditions. Weather or not the rain got them all muddied up. Have not bassed fished it this early in the year ever have a club tournament next weekend.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Got out after messing with the motor, ended up in west water started out anywhere from 40 to 41 up by lake to 51 back in canals and very muddy missed a few bites. Had fun be back soon


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Any1 been out to harbours that wud have latest water Temps?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Blue gill fishing is pretty good in the north west corner not all the way up look for the 5-6ft of water rite off weed beds have done well there in the past opposite shore of the Lilly pads


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anybody think the bass will be biting by this weekend.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Im sure that the bass are always bitting in the harbors,but how many and how aggressive is a water conditions question. Temps are a huge factor at present time 52 degrees is what im waiting on..

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

When is good time try east harbor pike? Any good spots off main channel try? Looking take out my 14' sportspal canoe and would like to avoid traffic if possible.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Anyone been in east or west past couple days, trying to get a water temp. thx


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

was out today in west harbor at 3:00 it was any where from the 51 to 54.
Dont know about east harbor will find out tommorow.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Thx for temp report..time for a trip

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Awesome thx I will be up sat. Was u bass fishing?


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

You guys catch any bass yet. I want to make a trip up to west harbor in a few weeks. Wonder what the water temp is now?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

We caught 15 bass or so till wind picked up then the bite slowed had temps anywhere from 50 at the entrance of east to 58 in some of the marinas.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks for report puregreen was your bass male or females? any size?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Biggest was 3.9 smallest was 1.2, on cranks and chatty bait


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Smallies or largemouth?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

All lm buddy lost a sm at net that was 5 plus pnds


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks guys !


----------

